# 7 Photography Tips to learn from a 3 year old



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2016)

Just for fun: 7 Photography Tips from a 3-year-old

Smart Kid.


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2016)

Children usually have a more artistic attitude about life, but we usually beat it out of them by second grade.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2016)

The adult did most of the talking and directing... lol Kids learn early how to push buttons on things, like the remote...

I've done disposable cameras with little kids, they can look thru a viewfinder and see what they're looking at and by that age know cause and effect (see something, push a button, you took a picture!). Especially if the family takes pictures a lot as this family does (say cheese! lol).


----------



## hfocal (May 9, 2016)

I like that he "chimps" as often as adults anyway


----------

